# meet ?



## sam lane (Apr 22, 2014)

how would we go about arranging an meet in southwest area ???


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, This link any good ?
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=771489&p=4942898#p4942898
Hoggy.


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

Where in the south west are you Sam?


----------

